# Fireworks



## George Farmer (31 Oct 2010)

Another technique I've been meaning to try for a while is slow exposures at night with light trails.

I took these at a recent fireworks display at RAF Wittering.  Tripod, f/22, 10 sec, ISO 100.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Oct 2010)

nice colours. Another good subject for getting to grips with a DSLR


----------



## John Starkey (31 Oct 2010)

very nice set ,its something i would like to try over the next week,did you use a wide angle lens ?

regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Oct 2010)

I'd guess med/long telephoto...100mm maybe George?

It'd be ideal for you john, with your longer lenses'  

it depends where you stand with firworks, what lens you put on, and also the quality/size of the fireworks.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Nov 2010)

Thanks, guys. 

I used my Sigma 17-70mm on these.  Mostly at the wider end too.  I know the display team (RAF colleagues) and got quite close to the action!

I reckon in PS you could merge a few of these into one massive image!


----------



## Luketendo (1 Nov 2010)

These are amazing, they don't even look real and even look like they're from space or something some of them. As said before the colours are unreal.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Nov 2010)

Never tried this before, nice results George


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Nov 2010)

do you have any larger versions, they would be goood as a desktop background!


----------



## mlgt (2 Nov 2010)

Looks great. I will be picking ya brain on thursday George


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> do you have any larger versions, they would be goood as a desktop background!


I tend not to make my hi-res images freely available.  PM me your email and the image you're after and I'll see what I can do.



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Looks great. I will be picking ya brain on thursday George


Really looking forward to meeting you guys.  You're in for a special treat...


----------



## Piece-of-fish (3 Nov 2010)

Amazing photo skills. Thanks for sharing info.


----------



## Mirf (4 Nov 2010)

I'm loving that last shot.


----------



## toadass (4 Nov 2010)

There's some nice pics there George well done. I got to stop looking...... I'm spending enough on aquariums at the mo, Don't want to get hooked on photography aswell. ha!


----------



## supasi (3 Dec 2010)

Not trying to steal your thread here George, but I thought I would add a couple of my own one from the other side of the world.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2010)

Very nice, Simon.  Thanks for sharing! 

I like seeing the stationary lights on the ground to get a sense of scale.

Welcome to UKAPS, by the way!


----------

